# emachine T2742 won't start[RESOLVED]



## cduvy (Apr 12, 2007)

My emachine T2742 does not turn on. I assumed a bad power supply and put in a new one (ATX-300-12E) replacing the 250W version that it came with. There is a green LED lit next to the processor but it still won't fire up even if I short the power on pins on the header. I found that a voltage regulator next to the power supply header is hot but there is no other visable problems.
Is it worth replacing this part (Nat'l LM117 DT 3.3) or replace the motherboard.
Intel D845EPI, 2.7GHz Celeron.

Thanks.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: emachine T2742 won't start*

I had to repair one of those with the same problem. I just picked up a new board from ECS and dropped in the CPU from the original. The owner hasn't had a single problem since!


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: emachine T2742 won't start*

Have you taken the CPU out and inspected it? Worked on several eMachines over the years and most times the board needed replacing, but on a few it was the processor that fried, even though the heatsink fan was still running. Just advising that before you buy a new board, take a peek at the CPU.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: emachine T2742 won't start*

With the one I repaired the fan did come up, but that was it. eMachines uses truly bottom-of-the-barrel boards that have a high rate of failure.


----------



## cduvy (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: emachine T2742 won't start*

I replaced the mobo and all is well. Thanks.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: emachine T2742 won't start*

Thanks for letting us know thats not surprising knowing the low quality of the emachine's motherboards and psu's.


----------



## mdconvert (Oct 21, 2007)

My mother has a similar problem to the one you had - quit working. I was working on it and disconnected the wires to the front panel without first noting where and what order. - bad move

There are 3 pairs of cables: PWR LED - blue and white, PWR S/W - black and white, HDD LED - Red and white.

Would someone please look in your machine describe to me where these cables are to be plugged? A picture may also help. 

Thank you in advance,


----------



## pizzaz85 (Nov 24, 2007)

OK, before I replace the mobo, or cpu, or psu, just a few specifics re my prob. When I shut down the night before prob, everything seemed normal; logging off windows, saving settings, etc; but when I went to power off my monitor, which gave the window that recognized the computer was off, I noticed the power light on my computer was still on. I tried powering off from the power button, even holding it for a few seconds, but it would not power off. So I unplugged it, since the shut down seemed successful.

The next day I plugged it back in, tried to power on, but nothing, zip. I tried disconnecting and reconnecting all power cables to no avail. I swapped out psu's, and immediately upon plugging in, the fan came on prior to my powering up my computer, but the power light was not on, and the amber led light was on. I tried to power up w power button, but nothing. The monitor still showed no signs of computer activity.

Any ideas?:sigh:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

pizzaz85 said:


> OK, before I replace the mobo, or cpu, or psu, just a few specifics re my prob. When I shut down the night before prob, everything seemed normal; logging off windows, saving settings, etc; but when I went to power off my monitor, which gave the window that recognized the computer was off, I noticed the power light on my computer was still on. I tried powering off from the power button, even holding it for a few seconds, but it would not power off. So I unplugged it, since the shut down seemed successful.
> 
> The next day I plugged it back in, tried to power on, but nothing, zip. I tried disconnecting and reconnecting all power cables to no avail. I swapped out psu's, and immediately upon plugging in, the fan came on prior to my powering up my computer, but the power light was not on, and the amber led light was on. I tried to power up w power button, but nothing. The monitor still showed no signs of computer activity.
> 
> Any ideas?:sigh:


Please start a new thread so that we may address this issue more eaily. Right now you're posting in a [RESOLVED] thread meaning that the previous issue is considered fixed and finished.


----------

